# How to turn off "Lens is not attached"



## IshiFishi (Mar 6, 2013)

I own a Nikon D5100 and I'm getting interested in lens whacking. I'd love to try it but everytime I try to take off my lens the mirror stays down and I am unable to take a picture. Is there anyway to turn off the function of "Lens is not attached?"


----------



## Patriot (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm guessing that you're talking about the free lens effect. Put the camera in Manual. If it's on other setting that need a CPU reading then you might get that error. 

-Hunt


----------

